# Hard Top For A 330ci Convert?



## Gadgets (Apr 28, 2002)

I have never gone through a regular carwash yet. I only handwash the car. I remember from my uncles m3 that he was unaware of the "conv. roof leaking" and brought it to a regular carwash and when he got in the car it was dripping from every direction.....

Back to the hardtop anyway... I think im going to wait out the summer (since its only weeks away) and make my mind up 100% by september or october. I just dont like the way the softop looks... When i go fast i hardly hear anynoise besides the engine racing (in my other car (eclipse) i hear more noise at lower speeds and its a hardtop)


----------



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

The car is very quiet with the top and windows up. I doubt if there is any noise difference between a coupe an convertible (peleeeze, not a RAG top, BMW's don't make rag tops, GM and Ford do).  Not all cars look good with the top up but I believe BMW's look great. The top is very well designed and is high quality. I think your black car would look great with a matching top.


----------



## cdskeene (Dec 25, 2021)

I'm looking for a BMW Hardtop for 2005 xhp / org. equipment if possible / used ok / dealer has tried to find one from another dealer / it is one of those things in life - enjoy get what you want and be happy


----------



## bion (Jun 17, 2011)

cdskeene said:


> I'm looking for a BMW Hardtop for 2005 xhp / org. equipment if possible / used ok / dealer has tried to find one from another dealer / it is one of those things in life - enjoy get what you want and be happy


ebay has them all the time


----------

